# Card Charged for Turkey



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Looks like i drew my LE Turkey Tag, card was charged but no email yet. Cant wait to get out chasing some birds!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like I'll be hunting early as well.

New DSD decoy hit the front porch today. I'm ready!

.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Nothing here yet (but not enough points to guarantee a draw).


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I just got the unsuccessful emails. Better luck next year, I guess.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Received our emails today. Two of my kids will be hunting early Thunder Chickens.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a reject notice. 
I only draw that about every third year.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

4 points wasn't enough for a central tag...


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Seriously... is the LE hunt really any better than GS?? No draw for me either with 3 points.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would prefer the LE hunt over the general just for the reasoning that there are fewer hunters out there. That and the weather is usually worse that keeps a lot of folks home instead of heading up the canyons just to camp and run ATV's up and down the roads. 

But if the snow is all gone then the ATV'ers will be out and raising dust all over the place.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I looked at the draw odds for the Central unit, and when I saw 8 points to guarantee a tag, and I had one going in...….well, I'm not applying anymore for LE. IMO, its a hit and miss on the LE. It all depends on weather. I've seen snow and it shuts the birds down and pushes them back on the private. Best of luck to those of you that drew!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Wow 8 points for a Turkey tag! I don't think i would wait that long for a Turkey. Good luck to everyone that drew.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I put in for up North this year and did not draw with 1 point. I thought there might be a chance since the town is over-run and the locals want the turkeys dealt with.

Oh well, I'll just have to get one during the GS season instead.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

taxidermist said:


> I looked at the draw odds for the Central unit, and when I saw 8 points to guarantee a tag, and I had one going in...&#8230;.


I think you misread the draw odds. In 2018, 4 points guaranteed the tag. This year (if everything remained the same) the 294 applicants that had three points last year now have 4. With only 198 bonus permits available, that will push the guaranteed draw to 5 in 2019 (although 4 is in the bonus pool).

Still, that's a lot of points for a turkey tag and point creep is showing it's ugly head.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Slayer said:


> Seriously... is the LE hunt really any better than GS??


 No it's not....


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I didn't draw, but happy to hunt GS. Curious as to how many points all of you who did draw had. I can't find the turkey draw odds on DWR site.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

maverick9465 said:


> I didn't draw, but happy to hunt GS. Curious as to how many points all of you who did draw had. I can't find the turkey draw odds on DWR site.


https://wildlife.utah.gov/drawing-odds-and-point-results.html


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

brisket said:


> https://wildlife.utah.gov/drawing-odds-and-point-results.html


Thanks! How'd I miss that? Still curious as to how many points those who were successful had.

Side note, I feel like the benefit to drawing LE is that you get more gobble action for longer. When you hunt GS you probably only get about two weeks of gobbling before they clam up.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

maverick9465 said:


> Side note, I feel like the benefit to drawing LE is that you get more gobble action for longer. When you hunt GS you probably only get about two weeks of gobbling before they clam up.


LE hunt is only 13 days long.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

True, but that's two more weeks of gobbles!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I’ve hunted draw tags 4 times and general tags 7 times and I get into more fired up birds opening day of the General hunts than I ever have on the draw hunts. I like being the first guy to chase them but the general hunt has more consistent action than any of the draw hunts have that I’ve experienced


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

maverick9465 said:


> True, but that's two more weeks of gobbles!


Huh? General season is 5 weeks long and and I've called them in strutting and gobbling away on the last week of the season. LE your limited to 2 weeks total and can't hunt through the regular season.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

maverick9465 said:


> Still curious as to how many points those who were successful had.
> 
> Side note, I feel like the benefit to drawing LE is that you get more gobble action for longer. When you hunt GS you probably only get about two weeks of gobbling before they clam up.


The three in my group including myself all drew with 1 point each for the southern region.

The reason I like the Limited Entry hunt is not necessarily for the turkey action, but more for the timing of ice off fishing. Timing usually works out great for lakes in the area where I hunt turkey. It's always a "cast and blast" trip for us.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Unsuccessful in the north for me with 2 points for the north. Not really worth it anymore for me. It was a fun hunt and worth it to get away from the crowds, I don't see the value in paying the fees for applying in the north with point creep pushing it up so high.


----------



## MadMax (Feb 5, 2019)

Howdy all, new to the forum here!:yo: I hunted turkeys for my first time last year, and drew my central with one point this year. I've located one flock so far with one good tom....Gettin pretty stoked! It would be cool to make some friends in the community to hunt and/or shoot with, I'd be interested in doing some shed hunting/scouting, make some new friends perhaps...

Lookin forward to being a part of the forum! -Max


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

maverick9465 said:


> Side note, I feel like the benefit to drawing LE is that you get more gobble action for longer. When you hunt GS you probably only get about two weeks of gobbling before they clam up.


Isn't the LE hunt only two weeks? So, two weeks in late april or two weeks in the beginning of may, maybe not too much of a difference? That said, from what I've been able to tell, the first week of general season is the most crucial. You're really on a ticking clock before the strut ends. The second week is still hot, but you can tell it's slowing down. By the 3rd and 4th week, you can assume every Tom is henned up. They still gobble, the strut is still going, but they are a lot harder to hunt. Regardless of what week it is in May, it seems like they gobble like crazy until about 8AM, and then they magically shut up, as if someone hit a mute button. I rarely hear anything past 8AM.

Honestly, I think most states start the spring hunt earlier then Utah. I've a suspicion that DWR, has timed it so the birds get a couple weeks in the strut unmolested before the limited entry starts. Our limited Entry is probably like General season in a southern state. Or at least, that's my guess.

Anyway, all said, I find myself in the "General season is better" camp, only in that you have longer to hunt. For me, half the fun is the chase.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MadMax said:


> Howdy all, new to the forum here!:yo: I hunted turkeys for my first time last year, and drew my central with one point this year. I've located one flock so far with one good tom....Gettin pretty stoked! It would be cool to make some friends in the community to hunt and/or shoot with, I'd be interested in doing some shed hunting/scouting, make some new friends perhaps...
> 
> Lookin forward to being a part of the forum! -Max


Welcome. I cant give any advice on turkeys (I hunt them and suck) but I just want to say that I am impressed you were able to grab a user name as cool as MadMax!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

